# web (construction)



## tritoncin

Hi again:
What's the equivalent for "web" in the Construction field?

This is a description of how to build a metal panel. There's a stud and one of its parts is called "web".

"the V-braced stud passes through an interior cutout in the web of the inboard stud" 
I can't seem to find a giood word other than "red", but as it's technical language, I don't know if it's ok.

Thanx beforehand.


----------



## runacacha

No tienes acaso una figura explicativa?


----------



## tritoncin

si la tengo, es un _draft_ en blanco y negro del soporte individual, pero no se ve como una "trama", simplemente se ve como la base horizontal interior del soporte.


----------



## Sethi I

Hallo:
A *metal panel *in contruction is a *"pantalla de encofrado"* in spanish. It seems like they refers to the "*bastidor metálico" *which consist of a web of steel welded sections into a frame to support the concrete to form walls. This panels obviously must be supported by studs.
See you


----------



## Vampiro

tritoncin said:


> si la tengo, es un _draft_ en blanco y negro del soporte individual, pero no se ve como una "trama", simplemente se ve como la base horizontal interior del soporte.


Es difícil sin más contexto, pero "web" se refiere al alma de una viga.
Tu traducción es más o menos como sigue:
"El espárrago pasa a través de un recorte en el alma de la viga interna".
Bueno, más o menos, tú lo arreglas.
Si tienes más contexto, o una foto que podamos ver, ayudaría bastante.
Saludos.
_


----------



## tritoncin

Hola:
Primero que todo, gracias por la generosa ayuda.

¿Cómo podría postear una foto acá? ¿o un link a una foto?


----------



## tritoncin

Hi, this is the pic, number 14 is what they call "web"



Thanks a lot


----------



## Vampiro

tritoncin said:


> Hi, this is the pic, number 14 is what they call "web"
> 
> View attachment 10527
> Thanks a lot


Lo dicho: "alma".
Saludos.
_


----------



## tritoncin

Thanks so much...
I didn't know objects had alma.


----------



## Vampiro

Never too late...
_


----------

